# Kindle Thumb?



## OldPingHai (Sep 12, 2009)

Is anyone else having terrible problems with their thumbs from constantly hitting the "next page" buttons? I alternate so that I'm not only use one thumb, and all that's happened is, both of my thumbs hurt. Anyone else have this problem or any solutions?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

some people have been reading hands free for excersize machine and eating. they do this with the text to speach with sound turned down.
sylvia


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

i can't wait to try this on my treadmill - it has the built in sound system - hopefully I can just plug in the kindle and listen and read along.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A few possibilities:

I've found sometimes it depends on what cover I'm using, since I tend to read one-handed.  I need a slightly thicker cover (M-Edge/Noreve/Oberon) rather than a super thin one, as the thin ones end up giving me pain near the lowest thumb joint while in use.  I thought using the buttons was the issue, but in reality my grip was the problem.

One thing to also be aware of with the K2 is that the button is designed to be pressed near the INSIDE edge (closest to the screen/keyboard), not the outer edge.  If you're not pressing it right, it's going to take a lot more effort than it should to make it work.

And I believe at least a few Kindles have been exchanged due to "sticky" (hard to use) button problems, so if you can't make it work, you may want to contact Amazon. Yours may just be defective.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you using a KK or a K2?  I noticed a lot of problems with my KK (which I always kept in a cover).  I have a K2 now, which I take out of the cover to read.  I still occasionally have a sore thumb, but it's not nearly as bad as it was with the KK.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

I find myself using the edge of the palm of my hand (thumb side) instead and it's a lot less joint motion.  See if that works for you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are holding the kindle all the while that you are reading it, that may have something to do with thumb problem.  I rest mine on a pillow.  I was going to suggest using your index finger to turn pages, but if you are holding the kindle, that may not work.


----------



## Lexxycyan (Jun 19, 2011)

New here...I looked up _*Kindle thumb*_ having the feeling that I wasn't the only one.

I have been turning pages with my nose when it's cold and my other arm is covered. I keep hoping my thumb will get stronger but with arthritis that's useless.

I don't feel so alone after reading here.


----------

